# Dry vs wet dog food



## Lauren6 (Apr 9, 2012)

Just wondering what everyones opinions are on dry vs wet dog food? I know dry is much cheaper but are there any other differences? Which would you say is best for pup/dog? Is it best to use dry regularly and use wet on special occasions?? 

Lauren 
:biggrin:


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

I have always used wet with my Yorkies but they seem to like it better than dry - they just can't seem to figure out dry food - they think it's a snack - we use Wainwright's - am happy with it and no smelly farts and tiny poos! lol


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Wet gets my vote. 

Initially I thought dry was the way to go. It was always recommended over wet. 

My little terrier cross got a tum upset and I couldnt get her back on it. Manufacturers suggested soaking it first to make it easier to digest. That got me thinking it's not natural for them to eat dried food.

You can get some v good quality wets. They can appear a lot more expensive but if you compare them to equivalent low cereal drieds, they arent.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I feed raw.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

For me it depends on the quality of the food. I would rather feed a top-quality dry than an average wet of the same price. I'm just making the switch to raw but previously I fed Ziwipeak dry. If money was no object I'd feed Ziwipeak wet, but I just couldn't afford it so I fed the dry instead of a cheaper wet.

There's no harm in feeding them together though


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

i feed both dry and wet, i feed arden grange senaitive dry (mainly for brekkie) and naturediet, lily's kitchen or arden grange partners wet.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

sianrees1979 said:


> i feed both dry and wet, i feed arden grange senaitive dry (mainly for brekkie) and naturediet, lily's kitchen or arden grange partners wet.


I'm kinda doing this at the moment. Acana for brekkie and then naturediet (chicken atm) for dinner and then tea! But I'm thinking of stopping the acana. I initially wanted to just feed dry but she didnt eat much in a day so I added a wet meal (it was initially just for a treat now and then but moved to everyday) but now she hardly ever finishes her acana and I'm thinking of giving up on it. She does eat it but most of the time she doesn't finish it. I wanted to keep it in to clean her teeth but I might as well just leave it out. She has stag bars which I suppose will do the job.

But Lexi is such a fussy eater and I suppose it depends on your dog.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

If Charlie would let me feed him 100% wet I would - the ingredients are usually better (more meat for example), and its easier for a dog to digest meaning it'd be easier on his tummy. Many wet foods are a complete diet,

*and if you buy a good one you don't have to feed much so it's not as expensive as you'd think. For example, I feed Charlie 300g of Wainwrights based on the feeding instructions for his weight. So for a WW tray I'd feed 3/4 of a tray and this would cost me 60p a day. For the £36 it'd cost me for a 15kg bag of dry food, I could feed Charlie for 60 days on wet. Whereas the dry would only last me 50 days. So wet in this case is cheaper. 
*
But he seems to like to crunch of dry food, so I mix his wet with dry.

Wet is good for stuffing a kong, dry is good for training treats.

Soak a piece of kibble in water and you'll see what your dogs tummy has to do to break it down to mush for digestion. Whereas wet is already mush


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Used to feed raw, and that is my preference. But my freezer died! I feed dry fish 4 dogs as i am yet to find a wet food that doesn't flare up a skin condition


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Helbo said:


> But he seems to like to crunch of dry food, so I mix his wet with dry.


Lexi doesn't seem to like the two mixed and will try her best to pick out as much of the dry as possible or just leave the majority of it most of the time. She'll eat both separately though. Never known anything be so picky! She seems to have a picky stomach too :/ lol


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I feed raw, but if I were to go back to feeding commercial food, I would feed wet. I get Wainwrights trays, and use them for his stuffing his kong and for when I have to leave him with other people (my family aren't quite so keen to feed him raw food ). He loves the stuff, and I think it is a really good food so that is what I would most definitely feed if I went back to commercial.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Dry.

It is easy to store, you can get lots of days feeding at a time, it is cheaper, the meat in wet is mostly bad quality - derivatives, it also cleans their teeth and it is cheaper. I would never feed wet to any dog due the the points above - just my opinion


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

dandogman said:


> Dry.
> 
> It is easy to store, you can get lots of days feeding at a time, it is cheaper, the meat in wet is mostly bad quality - derivatives, it also cleans their teeth and it is cheaper. I would never feed wet to any dog due the the points above - just my opinion


Good quality wets are usually better than good quality drys. Good wet foods include naturesmenu, wainwrights, naturediet and natures harvest, among a variety of other wets of similar quality. Wet food is easier for the dog to digest, has more water in it so keeps the dog hydrated, and it usually contains better quality meat than dry.

I would never feed a complete dry food again, but I would consider feeding 50% dry and 50% wet if I needed to. Ollie is on 100% Naturesmenu cans (not all canned foods are bad). It contains 66% meat, and around 18% veg and some rice.

And dry food doesn't clean teeth. Ollie was on dry food for the first 3 years of his life, and by 3 years old, he had terrible teeth. I gave him a stagbar and within weeks, his teeth were sparkling white. Dry food does not clean teeth, raw bones or stagbars do clean teeth however. Even though Ollie is now on 100% wet food, his teeth are still sparkling white.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Good quality wets are usually better than good quality drys. Good wet foods include naturesmenu, wainwrights, naturediet and natures harvest, among a variety of other wets of similar quality. Wet food is easier for the dog to digest, has more water in it so keeps the dog hydrated, and it usually contains better quality meat than dry.
> 
> I would never feed a complete dry food again, but I would consider feeding 50% dry and 50% wet if I needed to. Ollie is on 100% Naturesmenu cans (not all canned foods are bad). It contains 66% meat, and around 18% veg and some rice.
> 
> And dry food doesn't clean teeth. Ollie was on dry food for the first 3 years of his life, and by 3 years old, he had terrible teeth. I gave him a stagbar and within weeks, his teeth were sparkling white. Dry food does not clean teeth, raw bones or stagbars do clean teeth however. Even though Ollie is now on 100% wet food, his teeth are still sparkling white.


I believe dry food does clean teeth.

Monty was fed dry food for all of his life and always had clean, white teeth.

ETA: He never had any raw bones, stag bones, nylabones etc..


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Neither!  Raw all the way for us.

Although if I had to feed a commercial food I'd use a grain free kibble with a small amount of wet.



dandogman said:


> Dry.
> 
> It is easy to store, you can get lots of days feeding at a time, it is cheaper, the meat in wet is mostly bad quality - derivatives, it also cleans their teeth and it is cheaper. I would never feed wet to any dog due the the points above - just my opinion


There are many good wet foods that don't contain derivatives - what makes you think the meat in wet is poorer quality than that in dry food? It's the other way round if anything. A good quality wet is always better than a cereal packed dry.

I do think dry is *better* for the teeth than wet - but it certainly doesn't clean them. Raw is the only diet that will clean teeth.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't believe that dry food cleans teeth either. I know plenty dogs who are fed kibble, and have terrible teeth. 

There can, of course, be many factors that determine what a dogs teeth can be like, but I certainly don't believe that dry food helps it.


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

We use dry & wet together, currently James Wellbeloved dry & a small bit of wet aswell.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Neither!  Raw all the way for us.
> 
> Although if I had to feed a commercial food I'd use a grain free kibble with a small amount of wet.
> 
> ...


What cleaned Monty's teeth then?


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> I don't believe that dry food cleans teeth either. I know plenty dogs who are fed kibble, and have terrible teeth.
> 
> There can, of course, be many factors that determine what a dogs teeth can be like, but I certainly don't believe that dry food helps it.


My friends GSD is fed wet and has terrible teeth.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

dandogman said:


> What cleaned Monty's teeth then?


Well I would have hoped he would have had some chews, toys or bones provided for him - or that you would have cleaned his teeth for him if not  I wouldn't have thought anyone would rely purely on dry food to keep a dogs teeth and gums clean and healthy?

I'm not disagreeing with you - I do think dry is better for the teeth than wet. Kibbles have a rough abrasive service which will scrape against the teeth and help give them a bit of a scrub, so it at least *helps*, whereas wet does nothing. I completely disagree with those who dismiss kibble cleaning teeth by comparing it to a digestive biscuit cleaning ours - they're completely different products with different ingredients and different purposes - but I equally disagree with those who view kibble as an edible toothbrush!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Well I would have hoped he would have had some chews, toys or bones provided for him - or that you would have cleaned his teeth for him if not  I wouldn't have thought anyone would rely purely on dry food to keep a dogs teeth and gums clean and healthy?
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you - I do think dry is better for the teeth than wet. Kibbles have a rough abrasive service which will scrape against the teeth and help give them a bit of a scrub, so it at least *helps*, whereas wet does nothing. I completely disagree with those who dismiss kibble cleaning teeth by comparing it to a digestive biscuit cleaning ours  theyre completely different products with different ingredients and different purposes  but I equally disagree with those who view kibble as an edible toothbrush!


The toys he had were tennis balls and rubber type ones but he didn't play with them much at all (the rubber ones). 
Thats fine, our opinions are different


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

dandogman said:


> My friends GSD is fed wet and has terrible teeth.


I can't quite remember saying that wet is good for teeth??? Funny that


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

dandogman said:


> The toys he had were tennis balls and rubber type ones but he didn't play with them much at all (the rubber ones).
> Thats fine, our opinions are different


I'm glad your dog had good teeth - but I think you were lucky. To base your dogs oral health completely on kibble is irresponsible in my opinion, based on my personal experience.

As a puppy Charlie was fed on kibble (it wasn't till he was a bit older I started to mix wet with dry) and his teeth developed plaque which is why I decided to add Plaque-off to his food because despite me trying, Charlie wouldn't really let me brush his teeth.

But like you've said - our opinions are different. It worked for you. It didn't work for me.


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

dandogman said:


> Dry.
> 
> It is easy to store, you can get lots of days feeding at a time, it is cheaper, the meat in wet is mostly bad quality - derivatives, it also cleans their teeth and it is cheaper. I would never feed wet to any dog due the the points above - just my opinion


my opinion too


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Wait until your dog gets bloat and you will never touch the stuff again. Dry food cleaning teeth is a myth.


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> Dry food cleaning teeth is a myth.


my dogs had clean teeth when they eat dry food...


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

dandogman said:


> Dry.
> 
> It is easy to store, you can get lots of days feeding at a time, it is cheaper, the meat in wet is mostly bad quality - derivatives, it also cleans their teeth and it is cheaper. I would never feed wet to any dog due the the points above - just my opinion


Cheaper if you feed poor quality, yes. The meat in wet is often no worse than in dry, it depends entirely on what you buy. You cannot make a sweeping statement like that without evidence: it's very naïve. There are many good quality wet foods e.g. Nature Diet, which is possibly better than most commercially available dry foods.

You're very determined, aren't you? You ask for advice then go off and something entirely different e.g with what food to give the puppy. Have you done research about wet v dry? Your youth shows. I too used to be convinced I was right about everything and the world was black and white. Then I grew up. 

Some dogs have naturally good teeth, others need help. Dry is allegedly better than wet due to the scrape of it against teeth, but consider brushing your teeth straight after eating a biscuit. Yuk!

I prefer raw, bones do an amazing job of keeping teeth healthy and jaws strong and raw meat acts as floss.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

It's interesting if you look in general at how people do feed. In a quick poll on these forums some time ago most people actually feed a mixture between wet and dry with a minority feeding solely wet.

Something to consider with teeth cleaning effects. Given that dry foods tend to be used far more than wet, how is it 80% of dogs have teeth/dental problems by the time they are aged 3 (according to pedigree food company)? If kibble had "cleaning" properties this figure would be far lower.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

My staffie was fed dry for the first 2 years of her life and had terrible teeth, to the point the vet was concerned.
Due to her health issues she can't have treats etc or rawhide etc so it had to be her food.
Shes on raw now and her teeth are amazing.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

My dog has a mixture of good quality kibble topped up with either wet food (wainwrights trays), salmon mousse or tinned sardines/tuna. I have tried feeding him raw but it really didn't suit him so have moved back to kibble (just have to be careful what I feed him as he has quite a sensitive digestive system).
I have never relied on kibble to clean his teeth, he usually has an antler to chew on and has always had shiny white teeth:biggrin5:


----------



## Angels_Sin (Dec 16, 2008)

I mix half a tray of Wainwrights in with her Skinners dry food. It seems to keep her interested in her meals, when she was just on the dry, she'd not eat nearly as much as she does now.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> Cheaper if you feed poor quality, yes. The meat in wet is often no worse than in dry, it depends entirely on what you buy. You cannot make a sweeping statement like that without evidence: it's very naïve. There are many good quality wet foods e.g. Nature Diet, which is possibly better than most commercially available dry foods.
> 
> You're very determined, aren't you? You ask for advice then go off and something entirely different e.g with what food to give the puppy. Have you done research about wet v dry? Your youth shows. I too used to be convinced I was right about everything and the world was black and white. Then I grew up.
> 
> ...


Yep I am very determined - one of my best qualities. I know I am not right about everything, but its my personal opinion and in my case and rotties it worked. Yes plenty which is how I came up with my reasons, and personal experience. Wet or Dry Dog Food? | Dogster
Maybe it has something to do with the quality of the dry food? 
In my opinion everyone is making sweeping statements about how wet is better than dry - as far as i am aware no one has any evidence for this?

I am unsure about the puppy food one, but we feed what the breeder fed the pups to keep stress levels down


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Goblin said:


> It's interesting if you look in general at how people do feed. In a quick poll on these forums some time ago most people actually feed a mixture between wet and dry with a minority feeding solely wet.
> 
> Something to consider with teeth cleaning effects. Given that dry foods tend to be used far more than wet, how is it 80% of dogs have teeth/dental problems by the time they are aged 3 (according to pedigree food company)? If kibble had "cleaning" properties this figure would be far lower.


Maybe it has something to do with the quality of the food? 
A food like Bakers - low quality, full of additives is likely to be a lot worse for the dogs teeth than a high quality food like Royal Canin for instance.


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

cinammontoast said:


> Cheaper if you feed poor quality, yes.


no, the same brand. I feed him arden grange and dry food is ~1.5 pounds/day; wet food would be ~3 pounds/day.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

dandogman said:


> Maybe it has something to do with the quality of the food?
> A food like Bakers - low quality, full of additives is likely to be a lot worse for the dogs teeth than a high quality food like Royal Canin for instance.


Royal Canin is a terrible food too


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

dandogman said:


> Maybe it has something to do with the quality of the food?
> A food like Bakers - low quality, full of additives is likely to be a lot worse for the dogs teeth than a high quality food like Royal Canin for instance.


how long have you been on this forum? sometimes I wonder if you atcually read anything that is here?With the the questions you seem to ask over and over again and statements that are made that are patently not true.

Royal canin is a rubbish overpriced food.

OP- If your dogs prefers the wet, then go wet  save wasting food and money.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Mine have been switched to raw for the most part, but they do have commercial food as part of their diet too. Arden grange dry, (pre-soaked with warm water, aids digestion apparently), and some Nature Diet too.

Never had a problem with their teeth, but I put that more down to the stuff they chew on, (bones/antler bars etc). Plus they never have smelly breath either, which can be a problem with cheap wet food.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Royal Canin is a terrible food too


Really I thought it was good  it bloody well should be for the price of the stuff!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> how long have you been on this forum? sometimes I wonder if you atcually read anything that is here?With the the questions you seem to ask over and over again and statements that are made that are patently not true.
> 
> Royal canin is a rubbish overpriced food.
> 
> OP- If your dogs prefers the wet, then go wet  save wasting food and money.


It quite clearly says 'december 2011' 
To be honest I don't care what you think! Can you provide any examples of where I have asked questions over and over again?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

dandogman said:


> It quite clearly says 'december 2011'
> To be honest I don't care what you think! Can you provide any examples of where I have asked questions over and over again?





dandogman said:


> As you know I am getting a Lab pup in April. The breeder is going to be rearing them in Hills Science puppy food. She said she will give us some when we collect our pup. I have looked at this food in [email protected] and it is really expensive! Monty was fed on CSJ Champ, but im not sure how good this food is, ive looked on the dog food chart on PF and its not on there.
> What other foods would you reccomend? I would love go to CSJ again because it is good value and its delivered, what ones are ok?
> 
> Thank you





dandogman said:


> I have been looking at which food will be best to put Pippa on to after a few weeks of being home. I found Simpsons. I think its a good food - It certainly looks better than the CSJ range I was looking at.
> This is the one I want to go for Puppy Chicken & Rice
> 
> Has/does anyone feed this food?
> ...





dandogman said:


> I have been looking at the Hills large breed puppy pack this afternoon. The ingredients are:
> Chicken (minimum Chicken 30%, Chicken and Turkey combined 45%): Ground maize, chicken and turkey meal, animal fat, digest, maize gluten meal, dried beet pulp, cellulose, fish oil, potassium citrate, salt, vegetable oil, potassium chloride, L-carnitine supplement, disodium phosphate, L-tryptophan, vitamins and trace elements. Naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols, citric acid and rosemary extract.
> 
> The CSJ puppy champ which is the food I shall change her over to's ingredients are:
> ...





dandogman said:


> Does anyone know the correct protein level that should be in a good pet dog food?
> 
> Thanks.





dandogman said:


> Pippa is being reared on Hills science diet puppy. I am going to buy some of this to start off with but I am planning on changing it over to a CSJ ration. Is it ok to feed a normal dog food instead of puppy? I don't want her to grow to quickly (like tortoises can do with too much protien).
> What do you think?
> 
> I would like to feed her this eventually when she is an adult. Natural Herbie Rings - CSJK9 Ltd.


I make that 5 threads you have started more or less on the same subject of food, when there is feeding stickies that would answer your questions anyway
plus countless on the subject of soft toys for the pup


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Dry food cleans the tips of the teeth at the very most. As dogs dont chew, kibble isnt going to go anywhere near the gum line where most plaque and calculus first forms. 

I think the greater factor is the quality of the food, as opposed to whether or not its wet or dry. Cheaper foods are higher in carbs, contain added sugars and other crap which will only speed up dental issues.

Having fed both wet and dry over the years, for me its a good quality wet all the way, with the occassional RMB.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> I make that 5 threads you have started more or less on the same subject of food, when there is feeding stickies that would answer your questions anyway
> plus countless on the subject of soft toys for the pup


They are quite clearly not the same subject!

Would you care to provide so called examples for these soft toy threads please?

I came on this forum so I could talk to like minded people and find help when I needed it.


----------



## Lauren6 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry guys I feel like ive started a bit of an argument lol  Thanks for all your opinions though! Guess I will have to do a bit of experimenting, see what Willow prefers, and of course make sure I include something extra to clean her teeth properly


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Lauren6 said:


> Sorry guys I feel like ive started a bit of an argument lol  Thanks for all your opinions though! Guess I will have to do a bit of experimenting, see what Willow prefers, and of course make sure I include something extra to clean her teeth properly


You haven't started an argument. You asked for our opinions and you got them and people didn't like them.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

dandogman said:


> They are quite clearly not the same subject!
> 
> Would you care to provide so called examples for these soft toy threads please?
> 
> I came on this forum so I could talk to like minded people and find help when I needed it.





dandogman said:


> Does anyone know where I can get one. I want Pippa to have a cuddly toy with no squeak but when I went into [email protected] on Sunday to buy her other stuff they all had squeakers in!





dandogman said:


> As you know in 2 weeks time Pippa will be here!
> 
> We have got most things now. I know she will miss her litter mates so to try and help her settle I am thinking about getting one of these Microwave Puppy Comforter by Buttons and Bear | Pets at Home
> Has anyone used these and would you recommend them?
> ...





dandogman said:


> We have got this toy
> Ruff and Tuff Rubber Dummy | Pets at Home
> 
> we are also planning on getting
> ...





dandogman said:


> What toys are good for puppies?
> 
> I was thinking of a puppy kong and a puppy nylabone. what else is good?
> 
> I was thinking that it wouldn't be a good idea to get squeaky or soft toys as that will ecourage the pup to bite? and steal childrens toys.





dandogman said:


> I am getting a Lab puppy in the near future, possibly from working stock, I would like to teach it to retrieve a dummy.
> Obviously you wouldn't want a dog chewing the dummy. So are there any type of toys that i should not buy, I was thinking about squeaky ones?


there you go, a whole load of threads on to get soft toys or not

anyway Im not getting in an argument with some 12 year old kid
Just pointing out that there is people much more knowledgable than you on this forum who don't spout off like they know it all like you do


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Lauren6 said:


> Sorry guys I feel like ive started a bit of an argument lol  Thanks for all your opinions though! Guess I will have to do a bit of experimenting, see what Willow prefers, and of course make sure I include something extra to clean her teeth properly


No arguements - just a bit of healthy debate  There would be no need for forums if we all thought the same thing


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

I feed Molly Nature diet wet. 
She used to be on Wainwrights dry, but she never finished a meal and she had bad poos, so I changed her and she loves nature diet. 
I give her half a dental chew a day to clean her teeth (I no theres better but she loves them and she doesn't much interest in bones etc..
I also brush her teeth with doggy toothpaste every now and again, but I she has to be in a mellow mood for me to be able to do that, other wise shes not having any of it.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> there you go, a whole load of threads on to get soft toys or not
> 
> anyway Im not getting in an argument with some 12 year old kid
> Just pointing out that there is people much more knowledgable than you on this forum who don't spout off like they know it all like you do


No your not having an argument with some 12 year old kid on the account that I am not 12!
Oh look another selection of threads that are quite clearly not the same! Can you actually read? 
ETA:
* ''Just pointing out that there *are* people much more *knowledgeable *that you on this forum who don't spout off like they know it all''


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

dandogman said:


> No your not having an argument with some 12 year old kid on the account that I am not 12!
> Oh look another selection of threads that are quite clearly not the same! Can you actually read?
> ETA:
> * ''Just pointing out that there *are* people much more *knowledgeable *that you on this forum who don't spout off like they know it all''


ah but the point is I don't pretend like I know it all, not about nutrition and certainly not grammar or spelling.

They are the same!!! Can you not read? toys toys toys, squeakers or no squeakers,cuddly toys or no cuddly toys will my baby sister's toys get eaten ? blah blah blah same same same


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

dandogman said:


> * ''Just pointing out that there *are* people much more *knowledgeable *that you on this forum who don't spout off like they know it all''


If you are going to be petty (and quite frankly, rude) enough to correct peoples spelling, at least proof read before you send the post 

Grow up.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

SixStar said:


> If you are going to be petty (and quite frankly, rude) enough to correct peoples spelling, at least proof read before you send the post
> 
> Grow up.


oh thats right gang up on me!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> ah but the point is I don't pretend like I know it all, not about nutrition and certainly not grammar or spelling.
> 
> They are the same!!! Can you not read? toys toys toys, squeakers or no squeakers,cuddly toys or no cuddly toys will my baby sister's toys get eaten ? blah blah blah same same same


Well I don't either! I'm not sure where you get your info from to be honest.

How are they the same??? 
1 is asking where I can get a cuddly toy without a squeaker
2 is about heat pads and Lucys toys
3 is about recommended toys
4 is about toy advice
5 is about gun dog dummies


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

dandogman said:


> Yep I am very determined - one of my best qualities. I know I am not right about everything, but its my personal opinion
> 
> I am unsure about the puppy food one, but we feed what the breeder fed the pups to keep stress levels down


Your personal opinion, shock, horror, may be wrong! Determined? Some may say 'blinkered'. It's your age. You'll grow out of it (hopefully:wouldn't it be awful never to learn new stuff and to improve your thinking and knowledge?!)

The pup is on Science Plan? Seriously? Oh dear. 



SixStar said:


> Royal Canin is a terrible food too


Agreed, quite well known that it's poor.



dandogman said:


> Really I thought it was good  it bloody well should be for the price of the stuff!


Erm, read the ingredients! Price has nothing to do with quality. Life lesson.



babycham2002 said:


> I make that 5 threads you have started more or less on the same subject of food, when there is feeding stickies that would answer your questions anyway
> plus countless on the subject of soft toys for the pup


Indeed!



dandogman said:


> No your not having an argument with some 12 year old kid on the account that I am not 12!
> Oh look another selection of threads that are quite clearly not the same! Can you actually read?
> ETA:
> * ''Just pointing out that there *are* people much more *knowledgeable *that you on this forum who don't spout off like they know it all''


Given you igored the need for 2 commas and spelt 'you're' incorrectly, I'm astonished that you then correct another's spelling. I fail to see why you are so rude. If you don't want to learn from people who know more than you, don't post.

Babycham knows a heck of a lot about feeding and you clearly don't. Yet another 'grow up' recommendation.

Research the food you offer to your dog: lots of us have spent years verifying ingredients, protein levels etc.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

dandogman said:


> Well I don't either! I'm not sure where you get your info from to be honest.
> 
> How are they the same???
> 1 is asking where I can get a cuddly toy without a squeaker
> ...


All i'm going to say to you is grow the **** up :skep:

To the OP i feed raw and wouldn't feed anything else.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow, what's going on here?! All I'm going to say is, who are the adults here? 

To the OP - there's some really good stickys over in the Health and Nutrition sections which might help with your choice of brand too


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> Wow, what's going on here?! All I'm going to say is, who are the adults here?
> 
> To the OP - there's some really good stickys over in the Health and Nutrition sections which might help with your choice of brand too


My thoughts, exactly, McKenzie. Can't believe what goes on sometimes....... the main reason I lurk rather than post now.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Lauren6 said:


> Just wondering what everyones opinions are on dry vs wet dog food? I know dry is much cheaper but are there any other differences? Which would you say is best for pup/dog? Is it best to use dry regularly and use wet on special occasions??
> 
> Lauren
> :biggrin:


Now back to the origanal question being asked
My dogs are both wet and dry fed at each meal as I personally dont want to feed dry alone.
Which is best is your choice by finding what suits your own dog.

My dogs would be happy on wet alone but I feel they need more bulk in their diet.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

mollymo said:


> My dogs would be happy on wet alone but I feel they need more bulk in their diet.


That's interesting Mollymo - why do you feel that??

I've noticed when I feed Heidi all wet, she seems less full and looks for an evening snack.

If I reduce the wet and add a bit of dry, she doesnt. (The eve snack is accounted for in her RDA and not an extra)

Heidi has issues with kibble so I stick with all wet but it's something I noticed along the way.

She also gains weight easily with kibble in her diet????


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> That's interesting Mollymo - why do you feel that??
> 
> I've noticed when I feed Heidi all wet, she seems less full and looks for an evening snack.
> 
> ...


I feel they are both big dogs and need that extra bulk of kibble to fill them up as they seem as you said less full on just wet alone and I would need in my mind to feed alot of wet to fulfill their need for wet alone.
If I didnt feed the kibble with the wet then it would still be a mixer of some decription to fill them.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

what is going on here! Is Dangoman a child, I had no idea. Very mature child unlike some of the responses which have been made by definite adults. What is the problem with just posting your opinion and reading the others. I did not see that Dangoman had argued with anyone else, just stated their own opinion.

As it happens I do not agree that kibble cleans teeth but then again I do not agree with a lot of other things that are said on here. We all have our own ideas and experiences and it is easy enough to put them down on here politely and not attack someone else for their beliefs. 

I feed wainwrights wet mixed with wainwrights dry and royal canin dry (shock horror!). Both my current dogs are young and their teeth are fine. They get bones sometimes too.
When I had bigger dogs I fed them on cheapish dry food and though they always looked in excellent condition their teeth were not great.


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

henry said:


> My thoughts, exactly, McKenzie. Can't believe what goes on sometimes....... the main reason I lurk rather than post now.


It amazes me how some folk get all personal and nasty! (and not just this thread)

Is it grown up to throw nasty comments at other members? and them slam them for retaliating? and then others that are 'mates' join in.

Reminds me of school sometimes


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I am going to do the grown up thing and walk away from this post.

OP: Feed whatever works for you and your dogs, do not let others sway your opinion - after all only you know what your dog likes!


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Despite all the inane arguing that has gone on here i think preference on wet or dry is no right or wrong answer. It is a personal choice dependant on the dog individually. My first choice will ALWAYS be raw, Buster thrived on it, I believe the activity of chewing the RMB is the best tooth cleaner natur can provide, his teeth glistened.

I now need to use other chews etc to clean his teeth because kibble, IMO, does not clean teeth. Yes it scraps the teeth, by there is more to clean teeth than that, kibble fractures and breaks and fragments of biscuit will lodge between teeth - just like eating digestive biscuits all day wont clean MY teeth.

Nutritionally, each food is to be judged on their own merit; analysis of derivatives, additives etc as well as protein levels etc
To whoever said wet food is poor meat quality wrt derivitives; 
Natures Diet:
_Chicken 65%, Rice 10%, Vegetables 7%, Natural Ground Bone, Seaweed Meal, Vitamin A 2,556 IU, Vitamin D3 213 IU, Sodium Selenite 0.1mg, Ferrous Sulphate Monohydrate 22.7mg, Copper Sulphate Pentahydrate 6.8mg, Manganese Sulphate Monohydrate 5.3mg, Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate 71mg. Technological Additives: Cassia 2,600mg_
No Meat derivatives...

My preference after raw is wet, due to the hydration qualities of wet food, over dry, which can swell, but my choice is dry because I am yet to find a wet food that doesnt irritate his skins problem.

Someone else may find that wet food is more beneficial for their dog, than dry, some have no teeth problems, some have loads... its a personal choice and seems stupid that the thread has caused an argument?


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Also to add, despite my above statements on what MY preferences are - i feed Dry Fish4dogs; because it works for busters skin condition. I just have to make arrangements to overcome the issues such as hydration, teeth etc - I have tried and tested many foods of many types and think I have an OK understanding of things; but it goes to show no matter what you think you know, you do what works for you at the end of the day.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

We feed 50% wet and 50% dry.

Izzy was originally on fish4dogs but the price has rocketed in the last year and she stopped eating it so we tried another good quality one from the dry dog food index, Taste of the Wild but every so often she would get terrible diarhhoea (sp??!!), I think it was too rich for her.  We decided do half kibble (TOTW cos we had a big 15kg bag left) and half wainwrights and are in the process of changing her over to skinners field and trial duck and rice dry food still 50:50 with the wainwrights trays. Her tummy seems much more settled now!

Our plan is to eventually have her on half WW trays and half skinners kibble. She has nylabones, stag bars and fish skin strips for her teeth and once her tummy is settled for a decent period of time we may start her on raw meaty bones too! 

Maybe we'll feed raw one day but we have limited freezer space and it scares me a bit! She loves raw chicken though, she is not a major counter surfer but will attempt a hijack on some chicken breasts if we're not careful!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

For goodness sake !!!!!!!!!!! What is going on !!!!!!!!!!!

Someone has asked for advice on dog food how did it get to this level 

As for the 'slating' of some foods can we all remember it is horses for courses some of you would do well to go on 'nutritional' talks to completely understand the break down of some of these foods !!!! I don't feed wet food because it simply does not suit us with the amount of pooches we have. I feed different dry foods because it suits that one dog !!! 

Please get this one back on track and STOP the slagging off it is getting worse than a kids playground in here somedays !!!!!!!!!!! 

I am going to leave this one open and not moderated for the time being but be warned anymore and there will be warnings issued to those who are causing any sort of slanging match : :


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Before I had Ferdie, my dogs were always fed on wet food. I think it is more natural for a dog, but Newfies are simply too big to feed on wet. I always mix something wet in with their kibble, be it half a tin of Chappie or leftover chicken or beef, or sardines, because I like them to have some wet in with it.

I have read on this forum from many people that Royal Canin is rubbish food and I wonder if any of the posters who say this have actually tried it. I say this because none of my newfies have ever done so well on anything else.

I have tried many foods, from JWB, Arden Grange, Barking Heads, but Royal Canin is the only one which produces solid, healthy waste and really glowing coats. It is very expensive, especially for my two, but I will do my best to keep them on it.

So to the OP, feed your dog what he enjoys and what seems to do him good. If his waste is good, and his coat is good, and he is not too energetic or too lethargic, you cannot lose.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

tashi said:


> For goodness sake !!!!!!!!!!! What is going on !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Someone has asked for advice on dog food how did it get to this level
> 
> ...


So true, and I get very very fed up with people constantly slating royal canin. I have been on one of their evening talks and it is very interesting and showed me quite a reasonable high quality food. If it doesnt suit your dog or you do not like the ingredients then fine, but it might well suit another dog very well. Interestingly Guide Dogs use it.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Blitz said:


> So true, and I get very very fed up with people constantly slating royal canin. I have been on one of their evening talks and it is very interesting and showed me quite a reasonable high quality food. If it doesnt suit your dog or you do not like the ingredients then fine, but it might well suit another dog very well. Interestingly Guide Dogs use it.


Oh, joy! Not only did you say "fed up _with_" and not "fed up of" (something I get very fed up with) but you have also voiced my own opinion about RC. It is all very well to check ingredients, but I have not had such good results with anything else, no matter how good the ingredients have been.

Not every food suits every dog, but it seems that a lot will check ingredients and declare this food or that food to be rubbish, without ever having tried it.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Blitz said:


> So true, and I get very very fed up with people constantly slating royal canin. I have been on one of their evening talks and it is very interesting and showed me quite a reasonable high quality food. If it doesnt suit your dog or you do not like the ingredients then fine, but it might well suit another dog very well. Interestingly Guide Dogs use it.


Interestingly so do the Police for their working dogs, so do a lot of the search and rescue organisations


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Shelby beagle gets fed dry food only - Autarky Salmon and rice 
Enzo Pointer- Arden Grange Dry lamb and rice and Wainwrights wet trays


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

The thing is, I think kibble has got a "bashing" lately, not just here on the forum. but generally. I think there are a lot of good quality kibbles out there and lots of dogs do very well on them. It's the likes of Bakers, etc, that have given kibble a bad name. Globally, more dogs are fed kibble than anything else.

I think it's easy to get swept along with anything and become blinkered to other people's views. What works for one dog does not necessarily work for enough and what causes problems in one dog does not necessarily cause problems in another. 

I feed a variety - bit of raw, bit of top-notch wet and bit of kibble, so I'm probably open to all views, hopefully.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Individual dogs can react differently to different foods, too.
My collie has a very sensitive tum, and what works for us is feeding dry only (Wainwrights). Others may find their dog's digestive system handles wet food better - what works for my dog isn't gospel!

ETA: I've just realised you've already said that, henry....skim reading while I'm waiting for something to load!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Bailey was fed on Royal Canin until he was around 9 months old. I'm not going to slate it, because he did really well on it up until that point. But he just went off it, if he has dry food he'll only eat it if it's mixed in with wet. But I just feed him solely on NatureDiet for the time being. Also he had brilliant teeth whilst fed on dry and still does fed on wet, but he does get the occassional chew or bone. 

As others have said, we all know our own dogs, what one dog does well on, another dog may not


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

I feed mine Burns dry food....and veggies and scraps depending on what we're having.

I would never preach about dog food, cause he's my dog- i'll feed him what I want. 

He likes it. He's healthy. 

Also i saw a wee frail OAP reaching for the Bakers in the dog food aisle. The guys clothes were tatty and he was counting out his coinage heading to the checkouts.... 

It's worth remembering that above all the nutrition, this man was troubling to feed his pet in the first instance. A luxury not all animals receive.

It is our choice to make informed decisions- big companies who produce food for animals AND humans should be made to advertise more about the cheap ingredients/ additives they use.

It's them we should get annoyed with, not each other.


----------



## nicjane113 (Jul 13, 2011)

I researched food alot before getting Nala and decided on a mixture of both wet and dry. She gets 2 meals per day. She gets 1/3 of wainwrights wet tray split into 2 portions per day with a handful of dry in each meal and she loves it. Sometimes she will leave some of the dry if she is not overly hungry but always finishes the wet which would put me off feeding her 100% dry.

My father in law says I should eventually have her on 100% dry but I would rather not. He feeds his black lab dry (I hate to say it but I think it's Bakers!) and the difference in them is very noticeable in my opinion. Nala has a lovely coat, white teeth, little poos and rarely farts wheras brackens teeth are yellow, he has terrible wind and big soft poos! 

I don't think it matters whether you feed wet or dry or a bit of both, it's just down to individual preference but definitely try and go for good quality food if you can afford it. I find wainwrights reasonably priced considering 1 wet tray lasts 3 days and 1 2kg bag of dry can last over a month.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Oh, joy! Not only did you say "fed up _with_" and not "fed up of" (something I get very fed up with) but you have also voiced my own opinion about RC. It is all very well to check ingredients, but I have not had such good results with anything else, no matter how good the ingredients have been.
> 
> Not every food suits every dog, but it seems that a lot will check ingredients and declare this food or that food to be rubbish, without ever having tried it.


Yay, I hate bad grammar, thank goodness there is someone else on here that does too.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Oh, joy! Not only did you say "fed up _with_" and not "fed up of" (something I get very fed up with) but you have also voiced my own opinion about RC. It is all very well to check ingredients, but I have not had such good results with anything else, no matter how good the ingredients have been.
> 
> Not every food suits every dog, but it seems that a lot will check ingredients and declare this food or that food to be rubbish, without ever having tried it.


I have just been given quite a few RC vouchers so mine will be having RC for quite a while now


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I will happily admit to the majority of ours being fed on Royal Canin, I have two that are fed a mix of RC and Webbox sausage ( which I don't rate but they do ) another that is fed a mix of RC and nature diet, the little old one is fed on whatever her teeth allow her to eat on that day ( she is 12 and broke her jaw when she was 7 ) but I also feed on the odd occasion chicken wings, liver, lamb, Bakers ( yes, I have a dog that sometimes goes off their food but will eat this ! ) Cobby dog the old welsh springer loves this and at 12 I think if that is what she wants whether it be good for her or not in her dotage she is pandered to !! 

So it really is whatever suits them, I would rather them eat than turn their noses up at food, however, there are foods that some of you people feed that I would never dream of feeding to my dogs BUT I don't preach to you as it is your choice AND your dogs at the end of the day 

Money sometimes comes into what we can afford to feed our pets as well, yes some of us perhaps live on a shoestring but feed our animals the best that we can afford to but it doesn't mean that we love them any less than the person who makes a million !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BUT if any of you get a chance to go on a nutritional talk, even if it given by a rep of a food company you despise - go along I think you will be in for a shock in your understanding of nutrition and break downs of feedstuffs :biggrin:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Blitz said:


> Yay, I hate bad grammar, thank goodness there is someone else on here that does too.


I saw a tv ad recently, for one of those claim back companies, all written out on the screen while the narrator was reading "are you fed up of".

Drives me nuts, to be honest.



mollymo said:


> I have just been given quite a few RC vouchers so mine will be having RC for quite a while now


OOh, if it doesn't suit him, can I have them?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

tashi said:


> I will happily admit to the majority of ours being fed on Royal Canin, I have two that are fed a mix of RC and Webbox sausage ( which I don't rate but they do ) another that is fed a mix of RC and nature diet, the little old one is fed on whatever her teeth allow her to eat on that day ( she is 12 and broke her jaw when she was 7 ) but I also feed on the odd occasion chicken wings, liver, lamb, Bakers ( yes, I have a dog that sometimes goes off their food but will eat this ! ) Cobby dog the old welsh springer loves this and at 12 I think if that is what she wants whether it be good for her or not in her dotage she is pandered to !!
> 
> So it really is whatever suits them, I would rather them eat than turn their noses up at food, however, there are foods that some of you people feed that I would never dream of feeding to my dogs BUT I don't preach to you as it is your choice AND your dogs at the end of the day
> 
> ...


From my experience, people who make millions are more likely to feed the cheapest stuff they can find. The local millionaires who own most of the land around my town, are reknowned for having the cheapest NZ rugs on their horses, which get patched up every winter when they could easily get new ones. I am surprised there is any actual rug left.

Then you get people who scrimp and scrape all summer so they can buy their horse the best rug they can.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> That's interesting Mollymo - why do you feel that??
> 
> I've noticed when I feed Heidi all wet, she seems less full and looks for an evening snack.
> 
> ...


Millie was exactly the same when I put her on just WW Wet - She was also rooting around for something else to eat. And Millie isnt really a food food dog lol

This is why we are on a kibble (Skinners Duck and Rice) and wet (WainWrights Trays) diet. Mix themtogether with a small amount of warm water = Crazy happy Millie jumping around kitchen and an empty bowl 

She sometimes has just kibble - She sometimes has just WW Trays. I dont believe the kibble keeps her teeth clean (Thats what bones are for ) but I have no doubt she enjoys the crunch and variety in her diet these days.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

tashi said:


> BUT if any of you get a chance to go on a nutritional talk, even if it given by a rep of a food company you despise - go along I think you will be in for a shock in your understanding of nutrition and break downs of feedstuffs :biggrin:


Personally (and this might just be me) I would never listen to a nutritional talk being given by a food company rep as I really don't think you can trust them. Pretty much everyone is well aware of how bad some of the kibble from the biggest brands are (not naming brands, but you all know which ones) but I have no doubt that a rep from any of those companies could put together a nutritional talk showing how their food meets all the needs of your average dog, and obviously it does otherwise the millions of dogs being fed these would be dead within months! What they are unlikely to do is point out the less than great things that go into their foods! Not saying they'll lie about what is in their foods, they're just not likely to give you the full picture! I would prefer to hear from an independent nutritional specialist before making a decision about a food!

Regarding what foods are good and bad, I do say feed whatever suits your dog. Some can thrive on the so-called bad foods, and some can suffer on the good ones!


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

A good independent site that reviews dog food. The downside is that it is US centric so doesn't cover some brands we have here.

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I feed Burns dry and Hi Life Barking about chicken wet.The Barking about Chicken doesn't have any wheat and gluten or additives in it unlike the Pedigree chum pouches which are full of sugar etc.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well I personally prefer a mix. Mine are fed on either Burns or JWB mixed with cooked mince, lamb and ox hearts.

It works for us, they are healthy and enjoy it. 

I used to care what other people thought about what I was feeding them, but I don't anymore. At the end of the day, not everyone is going to be happy about it.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

The mention of "nutritional talks" has jogged my memory.

When I had Freddie my arab, I went to one. "From bucket to barrow" It went from the food which was all fibre based and better for them, it's journey thro the gut, to coming out the other end. It was awesome and I had to have some of this expensive food.

Poor Freddie didnt get on with it. You had to feed huge amounts, way more than he could handle. In the end refused to eat. Poor lamb must have had tummy ache whenever he ate it and related that to all food. Stopped grazing and eating hay too. The vet said to go and buy a bag of any food I knew he would eat. He tucked in straight away. To get him eating hay I had to put it in a net instead of the floor. Gradually he came round and started to graze. My bulk order went on the muck heap and I learned a v expensive lesson.

No matter what I think of kibble, Heidi doesnt get on with it so I have no choice but to feed a good quality wet. The best wet for her is WW trays and until recently, a cloud hung over them. The ingredients list and analysis doesnt tally up with the fibre content and [email protected] cant explain why. David (WhichDogFood) was able to so now I can feed it without concern.
(Thank you David)

I've spent a lot more time agonising over food with Heidi than any other dog yet she has more tummy problems than all of them put together - something isnt right somewhere


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Tarnus said:


> Personally (and this might just be me) I would never listen to a nutritional talk being given by a food company rep as I really don't think you can trust them. Pretty much everyone is well aware of how bad some of the kibble from the biggest brands are (not naming brands, but you all know which ones) but I have no doubt that a rep from any of those companies could put together a nutritional talk showing how their food meets all the needs of your average dog, and obviously it does otherwise the millions of dogs being fed these would be dead within months! What they are unlikely to do is point out the less than great things that go into their foods! Not saying they'll lie about what is in their foods, they're just not likely to give you the full picture! I would prefer to hear from an independent nutritional specialist before making a decision about a food!
> 
> Regarding what foods are good and bad, I do say feed whatever suits your dog. Some can thrive on the so-called bad foods, and some can suffer on the good ones!


Nutritionists are not allowed to plug the food from the company they work for. I think you would get a surprise if you went to a talk - and all nutritionists have to work for someone and that company will sponsor the talk so that the talks can happen.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Blitz said:


> Nutritionists are not allowed to plug the food from the company they work for. I think you would get a surprise if you went to a talk - and all nutritionists have to work for someone and that company will sponsor the talk so that the talks can happen.


They might not necessarily plug the food per se, but I can't imagine they would give the full picture about the food that sponsors the talk otherwise why would the company sponsor the talk in the first place? For a quick example, I'm led to believe Bakers contains a number of preservatives that are banned from use in human food, but I doubt Purina are going to pay someone to tell a room full of people that fact!  Sales aren't exactly going to rocket! They'd just omit that fact from the talk, hence not giving the full picture!

Like I said earlier, Bakers clearly provides all the nutrients a dog needs, it's the additional stuff they include in the food which I doubt will be raised in the annual "Purina Presents: How To Raise A Healthy Dog On Bakers" seminar!


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

D was on a high quality when she was a puppy but started not eating it. 
Then we went on to JamesWellbeloved fish wouldn't go near it. 
Then Wainwrights puppy dry which she loved occasionally mixed with wet cesar. For treats she had chicken. 
Then moved to WW dry adult. She began to have terrible gas and diarrhoea. So much so we put her on plain turkey and rice for several months and she still wasn't 100%. 
We stopped wet and went back to WW and it got a bit better only occasional diarrhoea. It would vary but every few weeks it would flare up again. 
Then because one month we were skint we changed to 
...IAMS 
Since then she has had solid poo, no gas and her behaviour has improved. So now we don't rock to boat now much we stick to Iams with lots of plain chicken or beef for treats. 

E (rehomed) came to us eating a food she loved but we noticed she had gas and ate her own poo. We switched her to WW no issues since then she now eats same as D, Iams and chicken/beef treats. 

As many other wise people have said each dog is different. 
My husband has worked in a few industries and it's surprising how many brands are not high quality and how many cheaper brands are just expensive but in another packaging. In some cases it is simply a different recipie same ingredients. 

I am interested in the quality of wet food over dry, might be worth a try.. but in small doses because no one wants to clean up the bio hazard *shudder*


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I saw a tv ad recently, for one of those claim back companies, all written out on the screen while the narrator was reading "are you fed up of".
> 
> Drives me nuts, to be honest.
> 
> OOh, if it doesn't suit him, can I have them?


Believe me they will like it....when there is nothing else
I have 24kg worth in vouchers so hope it will go down well


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Well the Jackster has both Raw and Nature Diet.. Nothing against kibble myself but he wont touch it (unless the little beggars pinching Sunnys out of pure cheek  )

Now and again ill try wainwrights wet or something similar so he doesnt get too used to one brand. But he definatly prefers ND.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

Just throwing this out there but you should all be very grateful for the range of foods available over there! There are considerably fewer options here in NZ, and certainly very few grain-free options (something that is important to me having a Westie and trying to avoid any skin issues). It's much easier to find a food that suits both your pocket and your dog over there than it is here!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Just throwing this out there but you should all be very grateful for the range of foods available over there! There are considerably fewer options here in NZ, and certainly very few grain-free options (something that is important to me having a Westie and trying to avoid any skin issues). It's much easier to find a food that suits both your pocket and your dog over there than it is here!


That's a v good point and I will count my blessings


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

tashi said:


> but I also feed on the odd occasion chicken wings, liver, lamb, *Bakers*
> 
> BUT if any of you get a chance to go on a nutritional talk, even if it given by a rep of a food company you despise - go along I think you will be in for a shock in your understanding of nutrition and break downs of feedstuffs :biggrin:


Of course you know that Bakers contains alleged carciogenics?

Hills give nutritional talks to vets. They sponsor them to push their food, which is red on Sixstar's list because it's full of rubbish, cereals etc. The vets I've met are still insistent that Hills is the way forward. I think that's disgraceful, frankly.



Howl said:


> Then because one month we were skint we changed to
> ...IAMS
> Since then she has had solid poo, no gas and her behaviour has improved. So now we don't rock to boat now much we stick to Iams with lots of plain chicken or beef for treats.


Ethically, morally, given the company's animal testing history, I couldn't ever use Iams.


----------

